# Peptide Reconstruction



## Stacked (Sep 28, 2011)

Peptide Reconstruction - So now you have a peptide in the form of lyophilized (freeze dried) powder. The amount of this powder should be indicated on the vial somewhere. It will likely be stated in international units or in milligrams (mg).

What we need to do with this lyophilized powder is add the proper dilutent. What is a proper dilutent you ask?
Mixing Melanotan peptides, growth factors CJC1295, GHRPs, HGH, MGF, and fragments use bacteriostatic water.





For IGF-1 use a .6% acetic acid solution. If one was not made available to you you can make the solution using 7 parts distilled water and 1 part vinegar from the grocery store. You must filter this through a sterile syringe filter.
*Reconstituting Peptides: Mix Peptides for Research*

1.) Take an alcohol swab to the stopper of both your peptide vial and the vial of the dilutent.

2.) With a 1ml (1cc) syringe and draw your preferred dilutent. Choose an amount that will make measuring the final product simple.

1ml(cc) per 10mg vial of Melanotan would mean each 10 mark on a U100 slin syringe would equal 1mg of Melanotan

1ml(cc) per 10 IU vial of HGH would mean each 10 mark on a U100 slin syringe would equal 1 IU of HGH

3.) Take the syringe with the dilutent and push it into the vial of lyophilized powder letting the dilutent dissolve the peptide.

4.) After all of the dilutent has been added to the vial, gentling swirl until the lyophilized powder has dissolved and a clear liquid remains. The peptide is now ready for use. Store reconstituted peptide in the refrigerator.
*Measure Reconstituted Peptides*

After you have successfully reconstituted your peptide, you need to know how to measure the desired amount for injection. You will want to use a U100 insulin syringe to draw out and inject your product.

You will need to know the following to be successful: 1ml = 1cc = 100 IU's
Here is a way to figure out how much to draw out. Since you know the amount of IU's/MG's in your vial, we divide as follows:

We take our dose from the label of the dry lyophilized powder and we divide that into the amount of dilutent used.

Example- We used 1cc(ml) of water. We have a 10 IU vial of HGH.
From our formula above we know that 1cc = 100 IU's, so we have 100 IU's of water.
We now divide the 100 IU's (the amount of our water) by 10 IU's (the amount of our HGH)

100 IU / 10 IU = 10

This 10 will perfectly correspond with the markings on a U100 insulin syringe. In our example every 10 mark on our syringe will equal 1 IU of HGH. Want to draw out 2 IU's of GH? ....draw to 20 units on the insulin syringe.

Say you have a 1mg vial and you add 1ML you get
1000mcg/1mL: 10 mcg per IU
1000mcg/2mL: 5 mcg per IU

Say you have a 10mg vial and you add 1ML you get
10mg/1mL: 1 mg per 10 IU
10mg/2mL: .5 mg per 10 IU

Say you have a 20mg vial and you add 1ML you get
20mg/1mL: 2 mg per 10 IU
20mg/2mL: 1 mg per 10 IU

Say you have a 10iu (HGH for example) vial and you add 1ML you get
10iu/1mL: 1 iu per 10 IU (on the syringe - 1/10th the product)
10iu/2mL: 1 iu per 20 IU (on the syringe - still 1/10th the product)

Say you have a 5000iu vial and you add 1ML you get
5000iu/1mL: 500iu per 10 IU
5000iu/2mL: 250iu per 10 IU

Although I hope this site is helpful, there may still be lots of questions. Video demonstration of how to reconstitute and draw up a powdered medication below. Note that the video is just a rough example of what to expect and how to preform.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 10, 2012)

THIS MAY BE SOME OF THE SAME INFO BUT I THINK ITS GOOD

Complete Idiots guide to reconstitution of Peptides
got some where on the web.. cant remember 

For IGF you use an acetic acid solution. If one was not made available to you you can make the solution using 7 parts distilled water and 1 part vinegar from the grocery store. You must filter this through a sterile syringe filter before use however.

For MGF use bacteriostatic water BW.

For HGH Fragments and GHRP's also use BW.

When reconstituting you are going to add the liquid to th vial containing the powder is a slow controlled manner with the vial tilted so that the liquid trickles out of the needles and rolls down the side of the vial. Do not squirt it directly into the peptide b/c this may damage it.

How do you know how much to use?
Well you need to know how much is in the vial and how much you what your dose to be. I like to make mine so that the dosage comes out to being an even 10IU so its easy to measure accurately.

You will need insulin syringes with IU (internatioal units) measurements.
and IU is 1/100 of a mL or a 100,000 of a Liter. This is a measurement of volume.

You peptide will be labeled in mcg. (micrograms) which is 1/1000 of a mg or 1 millionth of a gram.

Your vial will likely have either 1 or 2 mg of peptide inside thats 1000-2000 mcg.

Say you have a 1mg vial and you add 1ML you get
1000mcg/1mL: 10 mcg per IU
and so on if you add more.
1000mcg/2mL: 5.0 mcg per IU
1000mcg/3mL: 3.3 mcg per IU
1000mcg/4mL: 2.5 mcg per IU

if you have a 2mg vial simply multiply these number by 2
2000mcg/1mL: 20 mcg per IU

Now you are not going to be able to accurately measure 1 IU. I'd say 5 IU is the smallest measurement I would reccomend and 10IU is even easier to measure. So lets look at these dilutions for 5 and 10 IUs
1000mcg/1mL: 100 mcg per 10IU
and so on if you add more.
1000mcg/2mL: 50 mcg per 10IU
1000mcg/3mL: 33.3 mcg per 10IU
1000mcg/4mL: 25 mcg per 10IU

Or
1000mcg/1mL: 50 mcg per IU
and so on if you add more.
1000mcg/2mL: 25 mcg per IU
1000mcg/3mL: 16.6 mcg per IU
1000mcg/4mL: 12.5 mcg per IU

Once again if you are using a 2mg vial just multiply these numbers by 2.


----------

